# Need Help In Buying Tank Divider



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

I need a tank divider for my 55 gallon, it's just a simple rectangle shape. 

I am confused as to how these things are bought because the dividers I have seen rated for 55 gallon the measurements do not match mine,

My Width, when I measure my tank side to side, it measures just over 12", and the height measures (up and down) at about 20", but the dividers I have seen say something like this: 29/55 gallons Dimensions: 2'' H x 5'' W x 15'' D??

The AQ2 model says 29 to 55 Gallon - (11.25" x 17.5")???

I am not sure if I am misreading the measurements on the products? Or do they adjust to size? 

Please help with proper measuring and maybe recommends on cheap but usable dividers, thanks!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

You can use light diffusers or egg crate.


----------



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks can you be more specific, egg crate is too low I think, and not sure what a light diffuser is?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

By egg crate they meant this, cheap and easily customizable.


----------



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

Momobobo said:


> By egg crate they meant this, cheap and easily customizable.
> 
> Oh that's perfect, where did you get it? Craft store?
> 
> I also have some window screen I can use, but I am trying to think what to use on the sides to hold it in place.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Homedepot sells eggcrate


----------



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

BigPete said:


> Homedepot sells eggcrate


Thank you, yes I just realized what its used for, light diffuser, duh!!

I see some online at Home Depot. Do they cut easily, maybe with metal cutters?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

They are some type of plastic. I have cut it with scissors. Not especially precise but does the job.


----------



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

Bobsidd said:


> They are some type of plastic. I have cut it with scissors. Not especially precise but does the job.


Thank you, I will get it tomorrow.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You use wire cutters to snap the first few, then use a heavy wrench that fits into the slot created to break through all the rest to customize your size easily and painlessly.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I would just watch out if you are using acrylic as the pieces can scratch the plastic. If not it works great and is pretty cheap.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I find these work to hold a divider in place: 5X Black Plastic Divider Sheet Holder Suction Cups for Aquarium Fish Tank Nigh | eBay


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I saved a bunch of the old plastic carboard/coroplast
Coroplast - Manufacturer of Corrugated Plastic Sheets
'scrap the HST' signs
most building supplies also carry /sell it many signs are made from it.

it cuts with a utility knife and can be made slightly larger for a friction fit.


----------



## fishincali (Apr 6, 2014)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You use wire cutters to snap the first few, then use a heavy wrench that fits into the slot created to break through all the rest to customize your size easily and painlessly.


Thank you!!

And thanks everyone, this is a much better option that buying those commercial dividers, most have bad reviews


----------

